

Amazon's Jeff Bezos among largest landowners in U.S. - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2011/10/amazons-bezos-among-largest-landholders.html

======
mdonahoe
If you are going to launch rockets in your backyard, you need a big backyard.

